# raised panel



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

has anyone attempted to make the jigs for routing crown shaped raised panels? (for the panel itself and the top rails) If so, would you share your experience? thanks in advance.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

What design are you looking for? Any of these? I have 2 sets of the orange hard plastic (whatever it's called). http://woodhaven.com/category/27913815801/1/Frame-Panel.htm


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

that's the general shape. i just have to make 2 doors, and buying not worth it. if you hold the rail and panel jig next to each other, do they touch all the way, or is there a gap along the profile?


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

When I made this, I made my own template. I made one for the style then traced it 5/16th smaller for the panel so the radiuses would flow. Meaning an inside radius got smaller and an outside radius got bigger. Let me know if I confused you as much as I did myself.


----------

